# BUDGIE PICS - Clover & Skye



## windsilver (Sep 23, 2020)

I was asked by someone to share some pictures of Clover & Skye so here they are!

I little background - I got Skye from a local pet store about a year ago to replace an adopted budgie who sadly escaped. At that time, my other budgie (Daisy) welcomed him, but she - who was also adopted - became sick with a tumor 🙁 and I put her to sleep in August.

So Skye was on his own, grieving; but is did give him and me to bond a little closer and he started to heal, but he always stayed on the skittish side. Finally over the holidays I decided I was ready to bring in a new budgie who I bought from the same pet store. I picked one who seemed confident & outgoing - and boy is he! He is also not that young and his wing clipping was also growing out. Enter: Clover. He is the complement to Skye because he is curious, playful, active and always hungry!

The seem to be getting on quite well so far. Although there are the occasional squabbles, the stay near each other and I have seen them grooming & feeing each other a few times. Clover seems to be a great influence on Skye who seems more confident now. 

I think they're a beautiful pair - see for yourself from the pics!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are very sweet and look especially happy together !
However, Clover looks like a female to me!

To keep them healthy, please be sure you do not overfeed them with too much seed 
Too much seed or an all seed diet can lead to fatty liver disease.
Each budgie should get 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a quality seed mix per day. 
You can keep pellets in the cage 24/7.
Give them plenty of budgie safe vegetables. 
Sprouting the seed makes it more nutritious for them. 💜💜*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please post a couple of full frontal pictures of Clover’s cere taken in natural light. 
No flash and no direct sunlight so we can see the color better. *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Clover looks like a female to me as well.


----------



## windsilver (Sep 23, 2020)

Interesting. I can see why you say that. But his / her Cere has a faint bluish tinge so I though he / she was just a young male. Further - his / her behavior - s/he is so incredibly spunky! The other female I had was so laid back. Also big; slightly bigger than Skye. I suppose time will tell.

I give them each a big dish of mash everyday (that is the dish you were seeing) with lots of chopped up veggies and rice or kamut & quinoa as the base. Later in the day I give them nutriberries. Millet is offered only for taming or treating purposes. They get veggies like parsley, broccoli, lettuce - for play and food. Here is a pic of them tucking into some broccoli.

I guess time will tell about Clover - if she is a female, I will just deal with it! 😃


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Every bird is different 
Some generalizations can be made about disposition as it relates to gender…but they are never 100%


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

For that mutation a young male should have a pink to pinkish purple cere, that would eventually turn blue just like Skye.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are adorable but I am here to confirm that Clover is 100% a female  

Personality really has nothing to do with gender  My girl is also very outgoing rather than laid back!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The additional pictures have confirmed it. Clover is 100% female.
As you have a mixed gender pair, you will need to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*


----------



## windsilver (Sep 23, 2020)

FaeryBee said:


> *The additional pictures have confirmed it. Clover is 100% female.
> As you have a mixed gender pair, you will need to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
> A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
> Tips For Discouraging Breeding
> ...


Okay - thank you very much for confirming this. I thought the blue tinge meant she was a male. I will take heed of the advice, come Spring. I live in New England USA and we have very limited light hours right now. As the days lengthen I will certainly cover their cage. There are no platforms or boxes in their cage. 

Can you tell me the signs of "coming into condition?" I think I saw Skye in that condition last Spring. He kept wanting to mount Daisy (R.I.P) but she, being 8 yrs old, didn't want any of it and fended him off; and I would brush him off if I was near. Are there other things I should look for? 

Thank You!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skye's cere will become a deep, purplish blue hue when he is in condition.
When Clover is in condition, her cere will start to turn tan then will turn brown and become crusty.

If Skye shows indications of wanting to mate, you need to put limit the daylight hours immediately.

To help keep Skye occupied, ensure he has lots of swings, ladders and gets plenty of exercise.

Best wishes!*


----------



## windsilver (Sep 23, 2020)

Now that Clover has arrived, he is getting way more exercise! When he was the one and only he showed almost no interest in toys. But Clover is so curious about everything; so he is following suit to a certain extent. It's nice to see that!

Thanks again for all of your suggestions & advice!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent news that Skye is getting more activity now. Most budgies are way happier when they have a same species friend!
Best wishes!*


----------

